# Croakers



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

I heard so many croaker reports thereafter I call the many baite shops and no one can substantiate the arguements therefore it is all bs and this happens every year these folks have to be members of the tea party


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Just got a call from my buddie at PLO pier..the croakies are hitting and so are the rocks (schoolies)..heading out in a few minutes..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Good Luck...


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

1obxnut said:


> Just got a call from my buddie at PLO pier..the croakies are hitting and so are the rocks (schoolies)..heading out in a few minutes..


also got word from a trusted buddie that they are there in full force at PLO!!!!!!!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## donvito2 (Mar 5, 2010)

*plo croakers*

I got skunked on the pier last week but did ok on my uncles boat. We crossed the potomac. Yesterday and anchored in 40 feet from 3:00-5:30. 4 guys, 2 1/2 hours and 48 croakers. They are definitely at PLO! Oh and we left because a nasty storm came in. For only 10 min of course. We wanted to go back but this trip started at wicomico at 2am. We got skunked their. It was time to go.


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

Supercast the croakers have been in for almost 10 days now. You need to go fish for yourself and quit calling people post BS. The bait shops will tell you anything. They been in James river for 2 weeks, they been in PLO for a week and in Tappahannock for 2 weeks. Stop whinning and go fishing bottom line. See supercast they do exist.


----------



## donvito2 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Yup*


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*kmw*

I thought you'd be out wetting a line today....somewhere away from the crowds. I'll find a spot somewhere tomorrow or monday myself....I hate the crowds.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*cast master mac*

THOSE ARE THE SAME PICTURES FROM LAST YEAR SINK AND ALL


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work cast master. Congrats.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

*Croakers are Here for sure my Brothers!*

plo is holding huge croakers i had to go and see for myself and they smacked me right in the face trust there here no bs!


----------



## BigMoesWorld (Jun 16, 2009)

Croaker D im right in Oxon Hill lemme know when u wanna take that ride... Im feelin croaker fever


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

im leavin to go down there at noon 2morrow!!!


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Earl I'm heading down around 8:00am.

703-862 2596

GB


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

You are right.........Same pics from last year.


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

Are these the same from last year oh ye of little faith.










Let me know something been catching them 3 weeks now spercast. Why do you doubt just go fish. 








:fishing:








Whoop there it is.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Help me understand*

there has been a couple guys on here that have been calling people's reports BS. I remember someone saying "There is NO WAY people are catching Croakers in MD yet" Well I fished this weekend and THEY ARE catching them! I guess my question is why must we have a "If im not catching them they must not be there" approach to fishing? I admit I at times have fell victim to the monster (MY EGO), but in the long run it hurts the forum.. People won't post if they're going to be called out..


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I wouldn't call names*



kmw21230 said:


> there has been a couple guys on here that have been calling people's reports BS. I remember someone saying "There is NO WAY people are catching Croakers in MD yet" Well I fished this weekend and THEY ARE catching them! I guess my question is why must we have a "If im not catching them they must not be there" approach to fishing? I admit I at times have fell victim to the monster (MY EGO), but in the long run it hurts the forum.. People won't post if they're going to be called out..


Some folks are lazy and want proof. That is why we should use the supporter forum. Some folks are boastful and want to profess their fishing prowess of the backs/knowledge of the more dedicated fisher people.....We know who you arePublic forums draw all types......We've had pine cones to BS.....no need to figure em out....Have a few and then call em out...then do a time out


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

so true,well put :fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

fished with some guys at pax saturday,they were at plo friday night and had a few croaker in the cooler. then we added a few rock to them around 10am


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

*Call me up big moe*

Whenever u are ready big moe 301 828 6907


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Any croaker news from ,Solomon Island , North Beach, Metapeake, Roaman coke, Sandy point , Breezy Point I can't afford the gas to Point Look-out I am very poor I am not asking for hand out or seeking a ride, no thanks :fishing:


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

*Are croakers biting elswhere?*

Have you heard anything other than point lookout super cast trying to get out this evening but dont want to take that plo trip though!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

supercast said:


> Any croaker news from ,Solomon Island , North Beach, Metapeake, Roaman coke, Sandy point , Breezy Point I can't afford the gas to Point Look-out I am very poor I am not asking for hand out or seeking a ride, no thanks :fishing:





Croaker D said:


> Have you heard anything other than point lookout super cast trying to get out this evening but dont want to take that plo trip though!


they are at both NB & PLO opcorn:


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*earl of dc*

I called Tyler tackle shop in North Beach yesterday who said no croakers were at NB only some perch were biting so far


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I guess there is only one way to find out..


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

supercast said:


> I called Tyler tackle shop in North Beach yesterday who said no croakers were at NB only some perch were biting so far


they were supposedly caught last nite at NB opcorn:

like KMW said only way to find out is to do some groundwork to these areas & find out for yourselves!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

